# (H) Huge Tau Army (W) $$ paypal



## Veleno13 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a huge army of tau. and with the new codex coming out this is a good and cheap way to expand or start your army.

Rules:
1. Priority goes to cash on paypal.
2. I do not ship first. once I have money I will ship priority to you with all the goodies.
3. do not low ball me. this is a huge army and it is worth way more than I am selling it for.
4. I am selling as a whole army not in bits an pieces so do not ask for just a few models.
5. Thanks for looking

Army as a whole $450
total retail: $668
you save $218

what I have:
firewarriors x56 (32 are put together and 24 are in unopened box)
devilfish x3 (one put together and 2 on spures ina bag unopened)
crisis suits x7 (all put together)
x2 FORGE WORLD broadsides (still in FW bag)
x1 FORGE WORLD Crisis suit (also still in bag)
x2 Hammer heads (bother put together)
a shit ton of drones I do not have an exact count
plus a bunch of bits that will be included.

If you want pictures I have plenty. I just do not know how to post them from my computer. not really a computer tech guy sorry =(

for pictures here is my email [email protected] and my number is 707-208-5444. my name is Christian.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

If only I had the money! >_<


----------



## Veleno13 (Mar 31, 2013)

It's not going anywhere apparently so far lol


----------

